# Is southern Brittany any milder than the UK in Winter?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Thinking of heading there for a couple of months if its a bit warmer ;-).Not expecting it will be though.Anyone been in the winter?


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We spent feb to april near Nantes a few years ago and it definitely was no warmer than UK. We stayed exclusively on campsites with the water turned off other than in toilet blocks.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

richyc said:


> Thinking of heading there for a couple of months if its a bit warmer ;-).Not expecting it will be though.Anyone been in the winter?


It would depend upon where your UK reference point is. If it is my location, Dorset coast, then I think that Southern Brittany is very similar.


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

It depends too on the general weather in any year. Here in the Limousin we reckon that normally it is that bit warmer - at Parc Verger we have enjoyed a champagne or bucks fizz reception on Christmas morning every one of the five years since the site has had visitors.

We were not so lucky this last year with the normal Beer and BBQ gathering on New Years Day - we missed this for the first time as the weather turned against us. But it was the worst winter throughout Europe for many years, so we could not grumble. 

You will never get a guarantee on the weather, but it certainly is brighter than the grey days that so often occur in the UK. Mornings may be cold, but the sun has warmth, so by lunchtine we can be eating outside, though with sweaters on.

Oh, and the water was not turned off once!

Dragonfly


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I quite like the idea of Brittany in winter. Toured the southern coast of the UK in Dec/Jan in all that freezing weather and loved it. I would want to wild camp and use Aires though. I think a lot of the aires have the water turned off. Does anyone know if thats the case with them all? Presume the Motorhome mad French still go there so there must be some available.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We had a week in Benodat in March on the way back from Portugal 2 years ago.

It was grim!..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The Cherbourg Peninsular tends not to freeze in winter being surrounded by relatively warm water. Saying that it has been known to wake on the odd morning to see ice on the bird bath but gone by 09.30.

I am sure parts of the Morbihan in southern Brittany might benefit from similar maritime protection.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know your taking a risk and I guess it could just rain and rain but on the other hand last winter in Devon was superb. Yes it was freezing and there was some snow but we had some fantastic sunny days. It was bloody cold on the old bike but quite nice wandering around the coastal villages and arriving back to the van and getting warm again. I imagine Brittany to be similar. I certainly dont expect it to be as empty of motorhomes as the south coast was last winter.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

we`ve stopped at Noirmotier over christmas and it was busy with French and a few "foreigners" we regularly take christmas abroad especially in Northern France and all the aires are open, never had a problem finding water etc , if turned off we asked were we could get some.

Southern Brittany should be okay especially around quimper to vannes as loads of aires, but if its wet it will be windy too as its in the Bay of Biscay relatively speaking. Its not far to the Loire for some shelter say 6 hours drive so no big deal.

during the week will be quite and weekends busy but nothing like summer so great by me.

bon Journee`


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

richyc said:


> Thinking of heading there for a couple of months if its a bit warmer ;-).Not expecting it will be though.Anyone been in the winter?


Yes we spent 6 weeks touring France during January and February 2005.
We went down as far as the Isle De Oloran and spent 3 days there waiting for a gale to blow out before going back across the bridge and then heading back north and up around Brittany.

We had some cold days and a few wet ones too but overall it was a good experience, we were surprised by the number of French vans around and always found the French very friendly.

We spent just 2 nights on a campsite in St Malo when we had some snow but other than that it was all aires, some we had to ourselves others quite busy.
Being able to park almost anywhere and have lunch overlooking the sea or have a good walk along the beaches without crowds was lovely and would not hesitate to go again at that time of year.

RD


----------



## Garbee (Oct 18, 2010)

*weather in brittany in winter*

you can get some nice days but usually similar to uk and wetter, but so what its still a great place to go.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I made a booking to a site several years ago. Nice bright and sunny here. the owner told me that she would post the confirmation when the snow had been cleared and she could get to the post box.

dave p


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

*Southern Brittany Weather*

OK, we can all look at the published stats (indeed I often do ), but can anybody who visits the area regularly please tell me the likelihood of reasonable weather (mild, not too wet) in Southern Brittany in late April?

Thanks.


----------

